# Tabellen!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## aTa (9. Januar 2002)

ok also ich hab hier ma n grungerüst vonner hp nur mit tabellen gemacht!!! hier is der link:    http://tw-clan.gamerzintern.com/
ich will nun wissen wie ich jetzt was in das rechte grosse fenster bekomme weil ich da ja später die infos reinhaben will!


thx


----------



## CeoN (9. Januar 2002)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>*tactical warface*</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<body background="images/bg.gif" text="#000000" link="#FFFFFF" vlink="#FFFFFF" alink="#FFFFFF">
<table width="90%" border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" align="center" background="images/bg.gif" bordercolor="#FFFFFF">
  <tr>
    <td width="27%">
      <table width="59%" border="1" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="1" height="314" background="images/bg.gif" bordercolor="#FFFFFF" align="center">
        <tr>
          <td height="7">
            <div align="center"><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="2" color="#FFFFFF"><a href="index.html" target="_self">-
              news -</a></font></div>
          </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="2">
            <div align="center"><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="2" color="#FFFFFF"><a href="index.html" target="_self">-
              members -</a></font></div>
          </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="2">
            <div align="center"><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="2" color="#FFFFFF"><a href="index.html" target="_self">-
              cb wars-</a></font></div>
          </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="2">
            <div align="center"><font color="#FFFFFF" size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><a href="index.html" target="_self">-
              espl wars -</a></font></div>
          </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="2">
            <div align="center"><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="2" color="#FFFFFF"><a href="index.html" target="_self">-
              links -</a></font></div>
          </td>
        </tr>
        </table>
      <div align="center"></div>
      <div align="center"></div>
    </td>
    <td width="2%">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="71%">
      <p>&nbsp;</p><table width="75%" border="1" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="1" height="482" background="images/bg.gif" bordercolor="#FFFFFF" align="center">
        <tr>
          <td bordercolor="#666666" align=left valign=top>main
            </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
   <p>&nbsp;</p>
 </body>
</html>
```

bei main halt deinen inhalt einfuegen, bzw neue tabellen erstellen und so weiter
zudem empfehle ich dir deine css im head tag allgemein zu definieren bzw per class dann wird das ganze auch schon viel uebersichtlicher


----------



## aTa (9. Januar 2002)

hä??? ich checks net wirklich kannst es ma für anfänger erklären!!!!
danke schön


----------



## SirNeo (10. Januar 2002)

OK ich versuche es einmal zu erklären.  

Den Grundaufbau einer Tabelle kennst du ja schon.
<tr> steht für die Reihen in der Tabelle.
<td> stehen für die Spalten in der Tabelle

<table>
   <tr>  
     <td> *Hier steht der Text* 
     </td>
   </tr>
</table>

Den Text bei Tabellen schriebst du immer zwischen den Spaltenanfang und dem Spaltenende. Sonst sollte niergendwo Inhalt stehen.

Und ceon hat schon die Stelle in dem Quellcode makiert wo der Inhalt stehen sollte. Ich hoffe das hat Dir weiter geholfen und ist das was du meintest.


----------



## aTa (10. Januar 2002)

aha ok ich versuche es ma
ich muss dann also für alles was ich mit nem button aufrufen will ne neue tabelle machen?!!


----------



## CeoN (10. Januar 2002)

wenn du das gerüst gebaut hast frage ich mich warum du nicht weisst wo dein inhalt rein muss, da ja schon einige teile benannt waren usw
scheint aber nicht der fall zu sein, deswegen empfehle ich dir dringend eine html literatur, gibts in jedem buchladen un kostet net viel, oder lies dir selfhtml durch 
weil so glaub ich kaum, dass das was wird!

und nein du musst nicht fuer jeden link ne neue tabelle machen
im sinne von du kannst mehr in eine spalte packen und so weiter
wenn du allerdings meinst du klickst im menue auf news dann mit anderem inhalt der haupttabelle dann musst du halt dein verändertes grundgerüst was zu news gehört eben als ziel wählen


----------



## SirNeo (10. Januar 2002)

Ich glaube ich weiß es jetzt was du meinst, oder doch nicht?

Du willst die wenn du den Link drückst die Tabelle austauschen gegen eine neue? Nein das geht nicht, entweder du teilst die Seite in Frames ein, und ich schätze bei den Grundkenntnissen die du hast wird das sehr schwer oder aber du kopierst die Seite, änderst den Inhalt und setzt die Links immer auf die jeweilige Seite.

Ich nicht ob du das meintest, das wäre alles eine Frage der Funktionsweise eines Links.

Beschreibe bitte etwas genauer wie Du Dir das vorstellst, dann wird es vielleicht einfacher.

Und hier nochmal der Tip von CeoN:
Selfhtml


----------



## aTa (10. Januar 2002)

jo genau das mein ich
aber sowas muss doch auch ohne frames gehen oder net
weil auf pages die mit tabellen gemacht sind geht das ja auch da wird 
dann ja ne neue page geladen wenn man auf nen link klickt


----------



## CeoN (10. Januar 2002)

*sagen wir beide doch...*

du gibst wie ueberall deinen link an durch
<a href="deingewuenschtersitename.htm">Deinlink</a>

bei Deinlink kommt eben rein wie es heissen soll bzw was erscheinen soll fuer den benutzer der dann drauf klickt und sich dann informationen ueber den inhalt erhofft unter welchem namen er klickte!

und bei deingewuenschtersitename.htm kommt eben die datei bzw die datei im unterverzeichnis hin wohin der link eben fuehren soll

und dann is dort eben dein grundgerüst enthalten in abgeänderter form
also wegen mir machst es so

was du unter:
news schreibst nennst news.htm
members "         "   members.htm
usw dann ersetzt du bei deiner grundgerüstfile erstma bei den links die bis jetzt heissen: 
	
	
	



```
<a href="index.html" target="_self">-
              news -</a>
```
 und mit der datei index.html auf sich selbst verweissen, eben index.html durch news.htm oder members.html
und speicherst das gerüst ab, die dateien members.html und news.htm musst du nun aus deinem grundgerüst baun, d.h. den inhalt abaendern bei fettgedruckt "main" in meinem ersten reply und dann eben unter members.html speichern
.htm und .html macht uebrigens keinen unterschied!

und bidde fuer solche fragen eigentlich nochma: selfhtml oder buch!


----------



## aTa (10. Januar 2002)

gernau das wollte ich wissen danke schön

-->und dann is dort eben dein grundgerüst enthalten in abgeänderter form 
also wegen mir machst es so <--


----------



## BluntStream (11. Januar 2002)

man ich versteh das imme rnoch nicht , das ganze prinzip von tabellen nciht .

1. wofür braucher ich tabellen ?!

2. 
<table> 
<tr> 
<td> Hier steht der Text 
</td> 
</tr> 
</table> 

dann habe ich eine spalte von einer tabelle ,
wie mache ich eine tabelle die z.b. 640 * 40 ist ?!

3.

wieso braucht man dann so einen SUUUPER langen html code ?  

- ich bin völiig verwirrt könntet ihr bidde auf jede frage einzelt eingehen ...  

k ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt , und ich hoffe ihr seid nciht so schreib faul  

/blunt


----------



## aTa (11. Januar 2002)

les dir das vorher durch dann checkst du es 100%


----------



## BluntStream (11. Januar 2002)

´was ist celpanding oder cell blablaba was soll das sein ?!
und wieso macht man meherer tabellen in eine ?!


----------



## aTa (11. Januar 2002)

keine ahnung ich hab das mit nem kumpel gemacht der hat der mehr plan als ich von


----------



## SirNeo (11. Januar 2002)

OK dann werde ich das mal versuchen verstänlich zu beantworten.

*Zu dem ersten Punkt: was ist cellspacing und cellpadding.*
Hier ist es ganz einfach erklärt:
cellspacing und cellpadding 

*Zu dem zweiten Punkt: Warum eine Tabelle in einer Tabelle?*
Wen du innerhalb einer schon bestehenden Tabelle noch Zellen hinzufügen möchtest gestaltet sich dies oft als Problem, da du oft die Gesamte Struktur ändern mußt, hast du innerhalb noch weitere Tabellen verwendet kannst du diese ohne Probleme austauschen. Es sind aber auch Grafische Efekte möglich, wie z.B. auf dieser Seite die dünnen Schwarzen Linien.

Ich möchte da aber nicht näher drauf eingehen, da es sehr umfangreich ist. Ich hoffe es hat weiter geholfen.


----------



## BluntStream (11. Januar 2002)

hmmmm ... ich möchte links eine navigationsbar machen ! 
und rechts ein teil machen in dem ich den inhalt anzeige ..... 
kann ich das mit frames machen und kann mir jmnd erzählen wie das gehen soll ?!


----------

